# Nearly Famous Mac N Cheese



## bbqking01 (Feb 5, 2022)

I did my version of Malcolm Reeds.
1 stick of butter
3/4 cup of flour
16 ounces of cheddar
3 tbsp hot sauce
Approx 3 cups of milk or heavy cream
2 tbsp Holy Voodoo
1 box of elbow noodles
1 cup of Mayo
1 cup sour cream
1 cup bacon bits
1 cup of bread crumbs
Make a roux with the butter and flour. Add the milk. Stir in the cheese. Reserve approx 4-5 oz to the side, of the cheese. Once mixed well add hot sauce and Voodoo. While you are doing all of this boil your noodles until desired softness. Add noodles to mixtures. Mix well. Then add you sour cream and Mayo. Mix well. Once mixed top with remaining cheddar. Toast bacon bits and bread crumbs together once toasted spread over the top. Bake/grill on 300-350 for 45 minutes.
Side notes: you can add or subtract the spices. Hot sauce/voodoo. Using what you want. I prefer it to have the smoky flavor my pellet grill gives it. Another note. I also prefer the “moistness” of the milk. The heavy cream gets pretty thick after stirring and only calls for 2 cups. I use precooked real bacon bits from Costco. One last note, I do all this in my big cast iron skillet. All except the noodle boiling.
I use medium heat until I add the noodles then Down to low until topped with bacon bread crumbs


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2022)

With those ingredients, it has to be killer good!
It sure looks goood!
Al


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 5, 2022)

Man oh man, that looks awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 5, 2022)

That is my kind of mac and cheese there! Like! I'm going to give that a go. And add either buffalo chicken or lobster.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks like a good recipe, might have to put that in the line-up.


----------

